# Antique Mall find, but no name



## Planterspeanut (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey guys and gals, I'm a newb here but wanted to see if anyone might have some ideas of brand of this tricycle. I'm a photographer and I bought this for a new prop. Out of boredom, I decided to look and see what I could find out about. But now that i cant find anythng, it really has my curiosity up.Thanks in advance for any help. And sorry if this isn't the right place to post this.


----------



## thebikeman (Feb 9, 2015)

Don't be Bored. Its not good. Seat looks a little funny. Maybe it is only out of adjustment on the bottom. 
I have never been into pictures. If you take up Bike Riding you may not be bored anymore. ITS A SIGN......... From ABOVE.... Sell the Camera....


----------



## Planterspeanut (Feb 9, 2015)

yeah I gotta fix the seat, just got it home late last night. My big ol butt would probaby break so better stick to photography. lol


----------



## bobsbikes (Feb 10, 2015)

looks to be 60s murray from the head badge and hub caps
tricycle fitish  may help


----------



## Planterspeanut (Feb 10, 2015)

Well I looked there, but I cant find one with the top step being that wide. and i have no luck at all finding any with the sissy bar style seat.


----------



## Planterspeanut (Feb 10, 2015)

i dont know if that was something added or not. And all the bolt and nts are square and slotted screws. i dont know if that helps in picking a time period or not.


----------



## thebikeman (Feb 10, 2015)

I have the Same seat on a 20" convertible. It is blue and white and yes it has that same little trike stem on it. So I will take a guess that the seat was added. Mine does not have that sissy bar on it. How is that sissy bar attached to the step? How is it adjusted?
I have never seen a Trike with an actual padded seat.


----------



## Planterspeanut (Feb 10, 2015)

I just took it apart to see and the get it straightened out. the stem was only through the top hole. The sissy bar just is attached to the seat with the same old slot screws and square nuts. The legs of the sissy bar are just solid bars and fits into 2 holes in the step. The appear machine made holes not hand drilled later. ( perfectly place in same spot and no dimples from the metal being bent out from the bit going through. no lips at all.) And it makes sense for them to just be ran through there since its a springer seat so the bars can move with the seat. i really thought the headlight looking head badge might have something on it name wise but cant find anything. I want to take it off but affraid I might break it in the process.


----------



## bobsbikes (Feb 10, 2015)

there is a pic.of the head badge on tricycle fitish


----------



## Planterspeanut (Feb 10, 2015)

Got a link?


----------



## SuperMonark (Feb 13, 2015)

60's for sure. Just polish the chrome and it will look sick!


----------



## spook1s (Mar 7, 2015)

Tricycle Fetish....  As in you have a FETISH for Tricycles.


----------

